# TTOC Insurance Agreed Value?



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Does or club offer this?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry we don't actually offer insurance but you could try one of our insurance partners, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry we don't actually offer insurance but you could try one of our insurance partners, have a look at http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Sorry I wasnt as clear as I should of been 

When I was in the RSOC we could have the club value our cars and then our insurance company would agree the value...


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not something that we normally do, sorry


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Maybe something we could start doing?

What with all the modified cars on here and im sure some concourse ones the insurance values will be wildly different to what some of our cars are actually worth...

Just a thought...


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

We dont have the size, resources or manpower for that and unlikely ever to do so, sorry.

We are a NPO organisation and we couldnt afford the indemnity insurance for a service like this in any event.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Ady. said:


> Does or club offer this?


 The Audi Owners Club offer an agreed valuation to members so you will have to join, hope this helps.


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

audimad said:


> Ady. said:
> 
> 
> > Does or club offer this?
> ...


Thanks very much for the tip, I will look into it


----------

